# Keep tshirt production inhouse or outsource?



## LOSONE (Sep 29, 2012)

So I am thinking about launching my brand and I have few major questions on how to get started. I hope this is the right place to ask this question. 

A little background about myself. I am a graphic designer with 11 years of experience in advertising design. I do some light coding and know how to manipulate a template to make my shopping cart site. I do know the importance of brand recognition, advertising and marketing. I have built brands from ground level. I just need an idea what is the right direction to get my tshirt brand launched. 

Should I buy equipment to keep everything in-house and production cost low?

Since I am start up, should i outsource production of shirt to a preferred vendor for the quality of shirt to be on point? Will this double start-up budget, as compared to buying some equipment and printing them myself?

If i do decide to purchase equipment, should i do heat transfers or screen printing? What would be the best equipment to start off with a reasonable medium/low budget? What is recommended with med to small budget for production of shirts?

I hope this gives anyone of an idea what I am looking for and please can help me out. I am tired of sitting on this tshirt idea I've had for couple years...i feel like i missing the train the more I wait.

thanks, 

LOS


----------



## LOSONE (Sep 29, 2012)

Oh and if this is not the right place to post these questions. Please lead me to the right place to post this thread...thanks agian

LOS


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

If you have a brand of t-shirts you might want to focus on the brand and designs rather than printing them yourself. At the very least you could outsource today and make tomorrow. Your startup costs will be much lower.


----------



## Inkworkstudio (Sep 26, 2012)

It will be much cheaper to start up by outsourcing the production. All of the equipment you need to produce quality prints can be expensive. Also the knowledge and skill to print quality shirts doesn't come over night. 

-Devin


----------



## LOSONE (Sep 29, 2012)

awesome thanks for the reply. I know printing techniques will take time to perfect. I am leaning towards outsource, while i create the brand and figure out all marketing aspects. 

Now say I have the budget to actually purchase equipment. What would be the initial products (Equipment brand name) that can get me started on good quality tshirts (starter kit per say)? 

Is American Apparel the best quality shirts? Are they cheap? What would be good quality shirts but on a low cost as well? I know u pay for what you get for but sometimes you can find good deals. 

Sorry for all the questions but I am trying to do this the right way. I did have a business in the past and i went in it with no knowledge and thought I can make it happen with just my design skill. Since that experience, now i know ask and research.

thanks 

LOS


----------



## Inkworkstudio (Sep 26, 2012)

We get most of our equipment from Northstar Graphix Inc. Home page

Anatol has very nice products, but they are not cheap. The lightning press is what I started with, so I cannot vouch for anything else. 

American Apparel and Canvas are very nice quality, but not cheap. Gildan 5000, 8000, 2000, and 64000 are a little less and still pretty decent. 

If you have any questions feel free to drop me an email anytime, I would be glad to help you out. 

[email protected]

We could take care of production if you are interested. We have very competitive pricing and offer a wide variety of services to handle all of your production needs. From screen printing, DTG, embroidery, packaging, finishing, and heat transfers.


-Devin


----------



## LOSONE (Sep 29, 2012)

what is your view on heat transfers printing to begin inhouse production?


-LOS


----------



## jamesollor (Oct 12, 2013)

If you are going to launch a brand then start with outsourcing, then when you get a little successful go for in-house because outsourcing will help your in-house work also.
https://plus.google.com/107770862003535098423/posts


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

LOSONE said:


> Should I buy equipment to keep everything in-house and production cost low?
> 
> Since I am start up, should i outsource production of shirt to a preferred vendor for the quality of shirt to be on point? Will this double start-up budget, as compared to buying some equipment and printing them myself?


This is the same advice I give everyone with this question. 

*Do you want to sell t-shirts or print t-shirts?*

Without hiring staff you aren't going to be able to do both well. 

Many people on here are going to jump on this and say how wrong I am, but they're mostly garage printers that will never expand past the garage. There is nothing wrong with that, but its not what you're talking about doing. 

I work with quite a few lines that sell at a premium retail price. They spend all of their time selling. They don't even do their own artwork in-house anymore. It's all selling. 

Find a good contract printer that does work for retail lines. Look at samples and discuss their fulfillment options. Talk to them about retag and relabel options. Ask the printer what you can do to reduce costs or to make it stand out.

Don't be afraid of the price. It will be much less than trying to do it yourself.


----------



## 4C Print Shop (Sep 8, 2010)

LOS,

You can not go wrong following Patrick's advice.


----------



## Optiq (Oct 13, 2009)

It all depends on your personal abilities. Essentially it sounds rational that doing things inhouse will be cheaper than outsourcing.... but that's if you're an expert at running whatever equipment you purchase... other than that it could wind up being WAY more expensive as you destroy shirts and parts in the process of learning. Besides that, there would be an extra duty you have to fulfill which takes more time than what it takes you now. As far as the medium you should use... there really is no right or wrong answer for that, ALL OF THEM provide top notch quality when done right, they ALL have their quirks to work around and most importantly, they ALL have their own set of situations where they'd shine the most and provide maximum profit where the others will fall short. So it all depends on what you're personally capable of, what you have at your disposal in terms of supplies and equipment, how you plan to sell your shirts (wholesale to stores and boutiques or selling them retail on your own). So it's hard to say.


----------

